# Anime Pervert Poll



## whiteskunk (Mar 11, 2013)

Who is the most perverted/lecherous anime character poll.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2013)

Me.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 11, 2013)

That's a good question because I've been considering cosplaying a creepy anime character so I have an excuse to be creepy and hit on girls at cons.

A few years ago I cosplayed as Kimura-sensei from Azumanga Daioh (and got many wonderful responses). I would say he's probably the creepiest character in anime.

Edit:
Actually, screw that. Kintaro Oe from Golden Boy (the anime, not the tv series) is the most perverted. Your list sucks.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 11, 2013)

Kintaro Oe for sure, unless you want to get into hentai.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 11, 2013)

As time goes on, Golden Boy gets closer. One day I will watch it, I'm sure.


I dropped in on a stream of some random Dragonball episode a couple days ago and it had the episode where Krillin was introduced, and there was the creepy old dude. Literally met him while he was ogling some womens' fitness tape, and proceeded to spend the whole episode getting Goku to pick up chicks for him, and being dissatisfied in some way. He was won over by Krillin (who was like, 4 years old???) because he gave the old guy some porn. I didn't even think America would even dub that sort of thing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 11, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> As time goes on, Golden Boy gets closer. One day I will watch it, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> I dropped in on a stream of some random Dragonball episode a couple days ago and it had the episode where Krillin was introduced, and there was the creepy old dude. Literally met him while he was ogling some womens' fitness tape, and proceeded to spend the whole episode getting Goku to pick up chicks for him, and being dissatisfied in some way. He was won over by Krillin (who was like, 4 years old???) because he gave the old guy some porn. I didn't even think America would even dub that sort of thing.


Kamesen'nin does at least deserve a place on the poll.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 12, 2013)

If I could edit the poll and add the characters mentioned I would. But the poll isn't limited to the ones listed. Those are merely the ones I knew of.


----------



## Teal (Mar 12, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> As time goes on, Golden Boy gets closer. One day I will watch it, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> I dropped in on a stream of some random Dragonball episode a couple days ago and it had the episode where Krillin was introduced, and there was the creepy old dude. Literally met him while he was ogling some womens' fitness tape, and proceeded to spend the whole episode getting Goku to pick up chicks for him, and being dissatisfied in some way. He was won over by Krillin (who was like, 4 years old???) because he gave the old guy some porn. I didn't even think America would even dub that sort of thing.


 He also sniffed the diamond Bulma had in her bikini.

Why not ask this on an anime forum?


----------



## Conker (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know any of them so I"ll just vote for all of them.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Hentai women that do everything in their power to seduce men that have nothing to offer them in terms of money or even self-confidence.



You make it sound like that's a bad thing.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 14, 2013)

The yellow, flying, talking ball sensei from Ninja Nonsense.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> The yellow, flying, talking ball sensei from Ninja Nonsense.



Onsokumaru? Oh yeah he's a definite pervert.

So is Jenny Matel from Cosplay Complex. 
Kazuharu Fukuyama from Girls Bravo. 
Fool from KaleidoStar. 
Kurz Weber from Full Metal Panic. *
Oh and the really creepy gay guy from Sister Princess. Talk about perverted/twisted.

(Just watched a few episodes of each series above)
* watched FMP Fumoffu not the first or third season/series).


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 15, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> As time goes on, Golden Boy gets closer. One day I will watch it, I'm sure.
> 
> 
> I dropped in on a stream of some random Dragonball episode a couple days ago and it had the episode where Krillin was introduced, and there was the creepy old dude. Literally met him while he was ogling some womens' fitness tape, and proceeded to spend the whole episode getting Goku to pick up chicks for him, and being dissatisfied in some way. He was won over by Krillin (who was like, 4 years old???) because he gave the old guy some porn. I didn't even think America would even dub that sort of thing.



Golden Boy's 6 episodes long. You could knock it out in a day. DO EET.

You're talking about Goku's teacher, right? Yea, he's a perv.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I dropped in on a stream of some random Dragonball episode a couple days  ago and it had the episode where Krillin was introduced, and there was  the creepy old dude. Literally met him while he was ogling some womens'  fitness tape, and proceeded to spend the whole episode getting Goku to  pick up chicks for him, and being dissatisfied in some way. He was won  over by Krillin (who was like, 4 years old???) because he gave the old  guy some porn. I didn't even think America would even dub that sort of  thing.



Krillin has always looked under-age, even in his_ Dragonball_ days. But it's obvious that he's not a toddler by the way he speaks and stuff.

I don't know which version of _Dragonball_ you saw, but I distinctly remember that in the American dub version, the magazines were referenced as "dating tips" by Roshi.

  About _Golden Boy_, the manga get into some serious pervy-stuff after the second half of the second volume. It felt like it was trying to get back into the groove of the first 1.5 volumes, but the _ecchi_-ness was stronger in comparison.
I thought it was a comedy-life manga with _ecchi_ stuff thrown in, but it turned out to be the other way around: an _ecchi_ manga with comedy-life bits thrown in.



Aubreys_Anthro_Ego said:


> The yellow, flying, talking ball sensei from Ninja Nonsense.


​Reminded me of this perv:

_*NB,*_ from_* Tenchi Muyo! GXP*_:


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 15, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> You make it sound like that's a bad thing.



I just can't take it seriously, or should I say, um, arousingly? All I do when I see this scenario is wonder why such a strong, confident female would waste her time on an utter milquetoast. Hentai and "men's men" are incompatible, apparently.


----------



## cotokun89 (Mar 16, 2013)

really i need watch more anime XD
i think i can watch the list of the poll X3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 16, 2013)

Shinji Ikari by far. 

Locking the door and then proceeding to masturbate over a young girl in a coma? He takes the cake for pervdom and creepiness.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I just can't take it seriously, or should I say, um, arousingly? All I do when I see this scenario is wonder why such a strong, confident female would waste her time on an utter milquetoast. Hentai and "men's men" are incompatible, apparently.



_<A girl that doesn't get the predominantly male-clientele world of hentai... shocker!_>

How about that maybe it makes more sense to portray an average-looking male towards the male audience who might not exactly be built like a Greek demi-god? 

Maybe there's something cultural towards what's considered "hot" about the male body in Japan, generally speaking.

Story-wise, ignoring all the sick and twisted reasons that predominate in this form of "entertainment", how about the fact that maybe, just maybe, the female protagonist likes the guy, regardless of physique and material possessions? 
Like in real life, it might be crazy enough to work.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 16, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I just can't take it seriously, or should I say, um, arousingly? All I do when I see this scenario is wonder why such a strong, confident female would waste her time on an utter milquetoast. Hentai and "men's men" are incompatible, apparently.



What the guy above said.

Anime is created by virgin dorks for other virgin dorks. The weak, effeminate 'nice-guy' in lots of anime, especially the harem and romance stuff, is how most of the male audience sees themselves. Basically as weak nice guys who get beat up and friendzoned by aggressive women and that's why they're still virgins. 90% of the people who eat up hentai are basement dwellers anyway.

Plus, the Japanese don't idolize muscular manly-men as the pinnacle of manliness, like the west does. Most people in Japan are skinny as hell.


----------

